# New JBJ CF fixture, seems dim?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So I havhad my JBJ fixture running for more than a week, and I look into my tank, and it seems the light intensity is really dim! Is there something wrong with the fixture, or is that the same for everyone who owns one of these or any other fixtures? Thanks


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Depends on what you are used to, but it shouldn't look dim. When you look straight at the light does it look like it is fully powered? Is it 65 watt or 96 watt? I found that their 65 watt bulbs were burning out very quickly, within six months. I put 55 watt bulbs from AH in their place, and the bulbs last a year and a half to 2 years. It also seems to burn brighter. There really isn't much benefit over putting a 65 watt bulb instead of a 55 watt. It is just over driving the ballast without putting out any more light, perhaps even less light.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I just made a post on my 2 year old JBJ fixture about a week ago, on the same problem here.

I'm replacing mine with a reliable Coralife.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Trena, I found that the fixture it self takes time to warm up to! Don't know why, but I got to stop spending money on new fixtures. It seemed like my Jalli did the samething too. Maybe its my eyes? 
Robert, is there a difference if I put a 55w in 65w fixture? Does it matter what brand of 55w bulb I put in the fixture? Maybe I should call JBJ? I already had to get a new nano, since my other new one somehow cracked for some odd reason!!!
Thanks


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Please, please, please post your experiences with these various fixtures in the reviews area. 

Please


----------

